# Groooooouund Breeeeaaaakeers!



## Sytnathotep

Heya Peeps!

I can't wait another moment to show off what I've been busy last week building. I've been experimenting with different building techniques, and these guys are the results. Basic construction is pvc pipe for spine, rebar tie wire and/or abs irrigation tubing for ribs and bones, topped with a foam cast skull, with plastic corping methods. I WILL be making a how-to later on. I will also get better pics of them all tomorrow and put up, but in the mean time, here they are!

*EDIT:** More pics here in this post!*


----------



## Rosetta29

Wow that is great!


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa! Nice work!!


----------



## highbury

Nasty! I love the texture on 'em!!


----------



## Lunatic

Those are fantastic! Killer detailing. Those would look so nice in my graveyard. Really nice work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Otaku

Ohhh, yeah! Nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Excellent work. The color and textures are amazing. Waiting for the how-to. A+


----------



## jdubbya

Those are the most impressive I've ever seen! Strong work!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Completely in awe of these. Makes me wish I'd gone more traditional on mine! Nice work and über creepy.


----------



## CrazedLemming

Gorgeous! I definitely want to see the process that went into those.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

They look awesome! But they are missing one thing. Shoulder blades.


----------



## Spooky1

Those are some creepy looking ground breakers. Nice job, I'm looking forward to seeing the How-to.


----------



## typoagain

Wow.... like...wow!


----------



## Headless

Amazing!!!! Well done.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wicked!!! absolutely love those!!!


----------



## Anda

Awesome!! I love that each one has a personality. I can't decide which is my fave.  Can't wait for the how-to!


----------



## kevin242

gorgeous!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, these guys are stunning! The texture and painting are top notch.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Nice collection of creeps you have there.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Awesome! Don't wait too long for the how to....


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Those are just gross.  I can't wait for your tutorial!!! I would love to have several of those hiding through out the yard.


----------



## Vlad

Very nice indeed!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Sweet Job!


----------



## Radford

AWESOME............ look forward to the tutorial for these guys.....GREAT JOB


----------



## phillipjmerrill

That is some of the best home haunt porn I have seen in a while. the texture on those groundbreakers is awesome. Are you planning a picture-heavy tutorial? please, please,please!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks everyone for your remarks! More pictures to follow!



VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> They look awesome! But they are missing one thing. Shoulder blades.


Oh no they are not! Just look and see.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Ok, so I got some better pics today! This is the first fellow you already met from the fist post..










This guy is The second one built, and I think he had taken some serious trauma to the chest, but that doesn't seem to both him any!










And from the back.










This one is the third built. Changed technique slightly, and of course, the gaping mouth.










And the back....


----------



## Sytnathotep

And last but not least, the last guy. Think it came out the best. Practice makes perfect!










And the back...










And as I said, I'll have a how-to when I have the time, thanks guys!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Those guys are scary in the day light. Very nice work.


----------



## MommaMoose

Those are so cool! Can't wait for the tutorial!


----------



## theundeadofnight

Movie quality ground breakers . So dry and rotted , great job .


----------



## heresjohnny

Those are Great! If I ever make ground breakers I will use these as an example.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They really are stunning - as undead said, movie quality. Or better than movie quality, if we're talking about a Troma flick


----------



## bourno

Fantastic job !!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BobC

They look Great, I like that they arent perfect looking and are all different rib patterns....awesome job.


----------



## beelce

SOOOO NICE...!!!
Love these things....!!


----------



## Intrepid

Fantastic. Looking forward to the How-to.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Ok folks, how to is up! FIND IT HERE 
 
Muahahahahaha!

Thanks for all the remarks guys!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Great tutorial! I love the look of the finished zombies. Very pro haunt looking, creepy and each one has their own unique look. Great job!


----------



## debbie5

what type of paint, pls?? they are so gnarly...like out of a Indian Jones movie...

EDIT: nevermind- I read the tutorial. You should write a book on how to write tutorials...you thought of everything anyone could ask you a question about..excellent.


----------



## Sytnathotep

debbie5 said:


> what type of paint, pls?? they are so gnarly...like out of a Indian Jones movie...
> 
> EDIT: nevermind- I read the tutorial. You should write a book on how to write tutorials...you thought of everything anyone could ask you a question about..excellent.


I can't remember how specific I was, but my paints are either Wal-Mart's Folk Art paints, but more likely the pints and pints of Blickrylic I have laying around for ages. lol


----------



## racerpak

Awesome job! Gives me many ideas to start planning next year's haunt!


----------



## Marrow

They look absolutely fantastic!
Amazing texture and poses.

Love 'em.


----------



## stick

Like everybody else has said these are great. Look forward at making some myself.


----------



## scaryjak

stunning!!! I bet if you went and dug someone up from the cemetry they wouldnt look as lifelike as these. with my long arms I am patting you on your back all the way from the UK. Very impressive. please don't dig anyone up though lol


----------



## Sytnathotep

scaryjak said:


> stunning!!! I bet if you went and dug someone up from the cemetry they wouldnt look as lifelike as these. with my long arms I am patting you on your back all the way from the UK. Very impressive. please don't dig anyone up though lol


Shhhhh! That's my Secret! :smilevil::googly:


----------



## loner

Awesome


----------

